

Flight attendant threatens plane security - zacharyvoase
http://uk.reuters.com/video/2012/03/10/flight-attendant-threatens-plane-securit?videoId=231504843&videoChannel=2603

======
Piskvorrr
Cue another "IMPOSSIBRU" rant on the TSA blog ;)

